# Fieberquellmoos



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2007)

Servus Pflanzenfreunde

Da mein Teich erst am entstehen ist, mache ich mir aber jetzt schon Gedanken, was ich in dieser Problemzone pflanzen kann. 
Würde gerne __ Fieberquellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) unter der Teichterasse pflanzen. Tiefe -80cm . Ganztägiger Schatten.

Habe die Datenbank bemüht, dort steht bei 





> Pflanztiefe: 0-100 / bis 30 cm


Kann das nicht richtig deuten  

Wer kann helfen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fieberquellmoos*

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe da sehr unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden. Die einen sagen wächst in 30 cm Tiefe und wird bis zu 1 m lang, die anderen sagen wird bis zu 30 cm lang und wächst in bis zu 1 m Tiefe  

Ich denke es muss richtig heißen: 100-0 / 30 cm.

Also Wachstum in bis zu 100 cm Wassertiefe, Wuchshöhe (oder in diesem Fall Länge) der Pflanze 30 cm. Guckst Du auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quellmoos

Liebe Grüße
Christine

PS: Bei mir hängt es vorzugsweise genau an der Wasserkannte und flutet in der Strömung. Wenn man es "erntet" Vorsicht: 1. gut bewohnt 2. voll Wasser wie ein Schwamm.


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fieberquellmoos*

Hallo Helmut,

bei Werner konnt ich nur das hier finden:


> __ Quellmoos
> 
> Diese Pflanze ist sehr variabel in ihrem Aussehen. Die Farbe hängt von der Chemie des Wasser ab, die Form davon, ob sie in einem Fließ- oder Stillgewässer lebt. Im Gartenteich überzieht das Quellmoos mit kurzen Wedeln den Boden. Es ist eine wintergrüne Pflanze, die viel Sauerstoff bildet und von Fischen gern zum Ablaichen benutzt wird.
> 
> Wassertiefe: 30 - 50 cm, Standort: sonnig



Meins ist mir eingegangen... wie wäre denn Nadelsimse als Unterwasserrasen? Wäre aber auch nur für sonnig geeignet - laut Werner.


----------



## Dr.J (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fieberquellmoos*

Hallo Annett,



> Meins ist mir eingegangen... wie wäre denn Nadelsimse als Unterwasserrasen? Wäre aber auch nur für sonnig geeignet - laut Werner.



Nadelsimse hab ich auch versucht, aber bei mir muckert sie vor sich hin. Weiss auch nicht, wo da das Problem liegt.


----------

